# Barn Floor



## cteague (Dec 23, 2016)

Im getting started on my Christmas present today. Of course its for my goats but im so excited. We are building them a bigger more sturdy barn. And i was just courious about the floor. Would sand be a good or bad idea. It needs to drain fast so that is what we were thinking. And would the sand help keep them warm if they dug down in it? Should i put a floor in it or just put raised places off the ground for them to sleep on? I have no idea. Lol. TIA guys and gals!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 23, 2016)

I know some people here use something referred to as "rock dust" and love it. It is finely ground rock and looks similar to sand.

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer


----------



## TAH (Dec 23, 2016)

I am going to follow this thread!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 23, 2016)

I used something called process fill
Really fine rock
Sand would be good but would cost more
We just put some straw and waste hay in a portion for bedding


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 23, 2016)

I have wood flooring. 1 is too tightly spaced for poop to fall through the flooring, so you have to pressure wash it when it gets stuck in the cracks. The other is spaced so it is possible for poop to fall through. I want to use "rock dust" or "process fill" when we get a big "barn" built. 

I don't use bedding unless it is cold, they are young, or are kidding. It doesn't get super cold usually where I am. It will be in the 80's on Christmas.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)

We use Chapel Hill grit. It's the same as rock dust, process fill, etc. it's basically grit. 

It packs down like concrete, but urine drains away quickly without any smell. 

That is what we put in our new barn after trial and error with dirt, normal concrete, etc. 

It's easy to clean, just take a broom and sweep the poo every now and then. (Could be daily, could be weekly depending on how many goats etc) 

It's the only thing I will use from here on out           
I'll see if I can find pics, I know I posted some before.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)

I posted pics on the last page. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/two-goats-or-one-sheep-and-one-goat.34098/page-4

We have several pens with it as well as the barn.


----------



## cteague (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok we will check into it. It doesnt sweep away? Or does it sorta harden?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)

As I said in my other post, it packs down like concrete. So no, it doesn't sweep away. You might get a little at first but as time goes on you won't. Drainage is great with it. 

I wouldn't do sand. It's too hard to clean and you would get a lot of waste.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 23, 2016)

How often do you replace it?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm going to get this when I build my barn.  On dirt now and I hate it.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 23, 2016)

Dirt is awful.

I know of a dairy who has dirt, but put down lime to neutralize the urine.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2016)

I have road base gravel in my barn with the intentions of putting decomposed granite (which is like rock dust) over the top but I never got that far. So right now it is compacted gravel with lots of straw over the top. This summer it will get scraped, more gravel added and then the decomposed granite. The goal is to basically build it slightly mounded so no outside water can flow into the barn.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> How often do you replace it?


I don't. No need to.


----------

